# Skinny froglet



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a 2 froglet terribilis is a 10 g tank. One is growing eating lots while the other is very skinny. I have attached a picture. Should I separate and if so what size?
There are plenty of flies, and even springtails in the tank. I have seen the skinny froglet near the fruit where the fruit flies eat, and also seen it hop around quite a bit. Several days ago I put an led light on the tank and I noticed it caused the frog to hide. I am now not using the light, as I think it might have stressed it out.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry one uploaded upside down. I reloaded it and also included a comparison of my other froglet


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you supplementing? I think feeding a very small amount of dusted fruit flies every day is much better than a ton of dusted flies every couple/few days. Also, lots and lots of springtails.

Oh! Also, fruit fly maggots! They love those.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

I haven't been supplementing every feeding but I will make sure to every feeding now. I have been checking the amount of flies every day to see if I should feed. Some days it's every day others it's every other day.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Also, I'd think wingless melos would be the best here.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

That's exactly what I feed, thanks!


----------

